# Need Suggestions



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I have several tanks.

But the one I am talking about now is a 55 gallon with 4 red belly piranhas in it. Their all about 3 inches long. One of the fishes eye is cloudy like. This has been gonig on for at least 3 weeks now. there use to be a lot of protein build up, but carbon wiped that up. I am thinking it could be ammonia burn also. But I examined it more and it looks like a wound now kinda. I have treated it with tetracycline tons of times doesn't seem to work that great. I don't have a hospital tank so i'm not sure if putting in salt would hurt the fellow piranhas or not. The ammonia is a fracture alittle over, but I am fixing that with carbon and ammo lock now.water temp 79, good.Ph is neutral., etc. Everything is pretty good. Should I trade this piranha in for another one... If its uncurable that is, I cant tell if its a wound or a infection.... And I cant post pics im sorry. no digi cam.

Please post suggestions


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It very much could be a wound. Put a little salt and wait.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to disease and parasite_

Salt will not hurt your other reds.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, i have 5 3" reds in my 55. one got attacked a few weeks back and his eye wasnt taken out but badly damaged. its just really cloudy and will be forever man.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do a water change every 3 days, and add 1 tablespoon of aqurium salt per 5 gallons of water and it should clear up in no time.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

When you say aquarium salt.. What kind? Theres many kinds. Is Instant Ocean Okay?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> When you say aquarium salt.. What kind? Theres many kinds. Is Instant Ocean Okay?


 thats used in salt water tanks. Get A aquiro salt for fresh water tanks and you should be fine.

MAD


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Aquarium salt will do fine!


----------

